# Is it possible to add sand in an aquarium with fish in it



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

It's bit random but i want to add some sand as new substrate for my aquarium , since it looks better and my guppies will appreciate resting on something smoother that wont hurt them especially my pregnant guppy , if I add sand into a aquarium with already water and fish will it harm them or cloud up the water how should I add the sand in this situation


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

what you can do, is rinse the sand first in a bucket, and scoop up the sand into a jar, close the lid and put it in the tank. Once at the bottom you can open the lid and pour it out


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

turn off your filter while you pour the sand in
once done remember to turn your filter back on


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh I neverr thought about a using a container and releasng the sand thanks for this suggestion , btw is sand a good substrate for plants (e.g hornwort , amazon sword)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

There are better substrates that will give the plants nutrients, but sand works well enough for plants to grow in. They also tend to be easier for the plants to spread and send out runners, as they dont have to "dig" so hard as they would in coarse gravel/clays.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh , my friend has extra sand left so i was thinking of using it even though I really want to use Aquasoil btw is aquasoil and shrimp soil the same


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I wouldn't really use sand at all. I had a horrible experience with it previously. There were many anaerobic pockets, and all plants had a rancid smell to them. I currently have netlea, it's similar to aquasoil and all my plants are flourishing !


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Really ?? Ok , maybe i shouldn't add any new substrate at all. Since my hornwort and amazon sword plant seem to be doing just find with some gravel and weekly doses of fertilization. Sigh I really want a large planted tank opposed to my small beginner 10 gallon , there is not you can do with it. Oh how much does the substrate you use cost? Where is it available、


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

BoiBJ said:


> Really ?? Ok , maybe i shouldn't add any new substrate at all. Since my hornwort and amazon sword plant seem to be doing just find with some gravel and weekly doses of fertilization. Sigh I really want a large planted tank opposed to my small beginner 10 gallon , there is not you can do with it. Oh how much does the substrate you use cost? Where is it available、


I purchased Netlea soil from Aqua Inspiration over at Kennedy & Steeles in Scarborough, near Pacific Mall. It's $40 for a 9L bag. i used two bags on a 38 gallon. The store also sells ADA Aquasoil, for $45, but i had to set up the tank in a hurry and couldn't wait for the soil to stop leeching ammonia, so i purchased netlea


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmm never heard of that place can you give me a link to its site or map?


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

BTW never that substrate could be that expensive 0.0 on a teen allowance and budget I'd go mega broke from buying that much! Is there any alternatives for a planted tank substrate , alternatives as in cheap!


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

sand works..just buy some trumpet snails..they will keep it from becoming anaerobic.. another option is to use wormcastings and sand mixed...then cap it with an inch and half of sand..If you want the instructions pm me..it will cost about $14...not the instructions..lol..but the supplies..
ada is a nicer substrate with no mess..wormcasting/sand can be messy..you really have to watch when uprooting plants. but as far as nutrients there fairly equal..


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I used Eco-complete and gravel as a mix. Quite nice. Moved to Netlea due to Angels/Discus. And what I saw when using sand that it's way easier to vacuum the tank.


----------

